

Drone Hits Triathlete - gk1
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-07/triathlete-injured-as-drone-filming-race-drops-to-ground/5371658#

======
ninjin
The article is just a true gem on how not to do damage control.

> The drone is owned by local videographer Warren Abrams who said video
> footage clearly showed the drone drop just behind the woman.

> He said the nature of her injuries suggested the drone missed her.

> Mr Abrams said an initial investigation had indicted that someone nearby
> "channel hopped" the device, taking control away from the operator.

Not first and foremost getting an apology across, acting defensively and then
attempting to pass blame onto a mystical unverifiable third party. Then comes
the prestige:

> The videographer added that there had been a similar incident when the drone
> was flown earlier in the day.

And he still went ahead with flight?

------
dm2
He was not properly licensed to fly the drone and did not abide by the rules
to stay a safe distance from people, he's liable for the injuries (if there
were any).

How would channel hopping allow someone else to control the drone? I always
thought that "channel hopping" was to prevent hacking.

Wouldn't the drone and controller communication be encrypted with a key shared
between them?

What is the standard thing for drones to do when they lose communication? Do
they return to the spot where they took off or do they simply hover until
communication is re-established? I would hope that they're not designed to
simply drop out of the sky.

